# Screen Printers In Jamaica???



## KEESHA

Can anyone refer me to a good screen printing company in Jamaica?

I thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## sorry

A for effort though!


----------



## trubs

is this Jamaica W. I or Jamaica NY


----------



## nyamomi

Did you ever find a screenprinter in Jamaica West Indies?


----------



## trubs

yes. I did screen printing, vinyl printing, dye sub and regular transfer


----------



## nyamomi

Hey where in Jamaica? Did they provide the shirts, were they good quality, was the standard of printing good? I am thinking of using Sun Island. Share some more information for future reference.


----------



## trubs

Clarendon, it depends on how many shirts are need.


----------



## iyadesigns

Give us a call 876 938 2153 Iya Limited, or drop us an email sale.iya[USER=6866]@CW[/USER]jamaica.com we have been in the industry for over 20 years. I'm sure we can help you out. Ask for Michele.


----------

